# Great day for reds and pomps at Pickens!



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Well, the reds were good to us, and the pomps were good to the guy you see in the background of one of these pics. All told, we ended up catching 7 reds, 1 black drum, and one pomp. Our friend to the east of us caught 5 pomps and lost 3 others, I believe. Sorry, no pic of our pomp. :no: All pomps were caught on shrimp and the reds were caught mostly on cut menhaden, with one or two caught on shrimp. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Slayed 'em! Great report and pretty pics


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks! If only one (just one!) of them had been on a fly...


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Great catch, Congrats.

Kevin


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice haul. Looks you guys had some fun!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Spoon,

Way to set the standard out there on the beach.
Looked like the conditions were very favorable.
thanks for sharing report & pics.
catch 'em up.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

That was me in the background and yes, you two wore those big reds out! I don't think any of them were under 40". All carefully handled and properly released and unharmed too. Nice to see that. I should have had my limit of pomps but was not using circle hooks and they kept grabbing the bait and hauling the whole rig to the beach before I could catch up to them. They were all jumpers too. I enjoyed meeting you and fishing next to you. I'm sure I will see you near there again. Tight lines.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice report! Great looking fish, always good to hear they were cared for too, not plopped in the sand or grabbed in the gills!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Daylate, 

Good to meet you too. I think I'll steal your spot next time it's open! You were wearing the pomps out over there! Glad you got enough for the dinner table. Enjoyed fishing next to you as well. We got out there quite a bit so I'm sure we'll run into each other again. 

Those reds we caught were hitting that bait with a vengeance. It was fun hearing the clicker sing! :thumbsup:


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

Was this out at Ft Pickens?


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

LUPilot said:


> Was this out at Ft Pickens?


Yep.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

Bigspoon,

If you ever see me catching fish and want to fish the same spot, come on over and set up with me. There's always room. There were several beach cart tracks in that spot. I think it is popular right now. All the current hotspots will get rearranged before the real spring run gets going. Always does with spring storms.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Amesome bulls, and congrats on the pomp, nice to be able to keep something when you get into the BIG reds you gotta throw back... lol


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Great report! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Yesterday near the Portofino Towers @ Pensacola Beach there were a total of 4 pompano caught in less than an hour starting at 10:30am. I caught one myself. My buddy caught 3 right at dusk a bit to the west of me. Caught with live sand fleas on pompano rigs. They're here!!


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Awesome report! Thank you for posting. I was out there Friday and got skunked. This gives me hope to try again.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Very nice fishes! What did they eat?


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

southern yakker said:


> Very nice fishes! What did they eat?


Most were cut menhaden. One or two were on fresh dead shrimp. Interesting to note, they wouldn't touch the head half of the menhaden.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice! Good to see a nice report :thumbup:


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

bigspoon17 said:


> Most were cut menhaden. One or two were on fresh dead shrimp. Interesting to note, they wouldn't touch the head half of the menhaden.


Thanks. I have found with reds they change their appetite a lot. Two nights ago they would only eat the tails but the night before that only whole men haden.just depends o. The day I guess.


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

I was immediately to your west sitting in a chair reading a book and it was killing me to not have a few rods with me. Had a great day offshore on Saturday (posted in "offshore reports") so decided to get some exercise by putting some miles on the road bike and having lunch on the beach. Next time the rods will be in the car. Congrats, you all looked like you were having a blast.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Yeah I remember seeing you. Should've come over and said hello! We don't mind sharing the wealth.


----------



## mbritter93 (May 12, 2012)

what were the tides doing? how close were yall to the mouth of the pass? ive gone out there a few times on both incoming and outgoing and no luck. but i have been fishing the point and not the gulf side.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

mbritter93 said:


> what were the tides doing? how close were yall to the mouth of the pass? ive gone out there a few times on both incoming and outgoing and no luck. but i have been fishing the point and not the gulf side.


Tide was incoming, about 4-5 hours before high tide. We were a pretty good way away from the pass, but I've fished the pass before and done well there too. Seas were forecast 1-2' and there was a little surf. I went last Monday and it was calm as could be and I got skunked. I think conditions were ideal Sunday. Saturday is shaping up to be similar conditions, so hit the beach if you can!


----------



## mbritter93 (May 12, 2012)

alright thanks alot! were you guys casting from shore or kayaking out bait?


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

I had waders so I was wading out and dropping it behind the first sand bar. daylate was fishing a washout in the first bar right from the shore.


----------

